# Monograms



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

I was just chatting with Armydigger about monograms on bottles and how interesting they can be. Here is a couple of monograms. You can post any you have here also. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 5, 2021)

That boston mass bottle is real cool love that honey amber the first one  looks like it has an anchor on it lol.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 5, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> That boston mass bottle is real cool love that honey amber the first one  looks like it has an anchor on it lol.


That is a T on top of an A. Totally meant to look like an anchor. I love a honey color of that bottle. The second ones slogan "live and let live"
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 6, 2021)

So, my bottle friends this is a subject that I really dig! The fancy logos and monograms are a strong interest to me. It's one of the ticks I look for when hunting for bottles to add to the collection. Here's just a few to start..
Hope y'all enjoy.

~Fred


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 6, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> So, my bottle friends this is a subject that I really dig! The fancy logos and monograms are a strong interest to me. It's one of the ticks I look for when hunting for bottles to add to the collection. Here's just a few to start..
> Hope y'all enjoy.
> View attachment 220539View attachment 220540View attachment 220541View attachment 220542View attachment 220543View attachment 220545View attachment 220546View attachment 220547View attachment 220548
> ~Fred


Love them! Hey Fred what is with the upside down pouring out the Goodluck horseshoe? I have one on a seltzer bottle.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Hey Fred what is with the upside down pouring out the Goodluck horseshoe?


Ya know Robby, I have also noted that and wondered....When DID it become bad luck to mount them open end down?
....curious....curious....
~Fred


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 7, 2021)

Here's a few in my collection.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

bottle-bud said:


> Here's a few in my collection


very nice selection bud! The third one and the last one are really eye-catching!
Thx for sharing!
~Fred
 P.S. just noticed the second one has a modified horse shoe motif too!


----------



## embe (Mar 7, 2021)

One of my first posts, and still one of my favorite bottles.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 7, 2021)

is that the Sanduskey Cleveland Brewing Co or something else embe?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 7, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> Ya know Robby, I have also noted that and wondered....When DID it become bad luck to mount them open end down?
> ....curious....curious....
> ~Fred


All superstitious so most likely in the 1800's. I just guessed of course. 
ROBBYBOBBY64


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

I hope a couple of others might prime the pic posting... 
a real nice and ornate plate from Phillipsburg, N.J.  "H.M.EILENBERG"



..and a simple but elegant monogram from Hoboken, N.J.  "JOHN LINDNER"


I like them both equally for different reasons...
Opinions? 
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 7, 2021)

An amber beauty that has a sweet monogram...


----------



## bottle-bud (Mar 8, 2021)

treeguyfred said:


> I hope a couple of others might prime the pic posting...
> a real nice and ornate plate from Phillipsburg, N.J.  "H.M.EILENBERG"
> View attachment 220698
> 
> ...


I too, like them both. Monograms with three initials in my opinion are harder to decipher. Sometimes hard to tell what the initials are, but yet cool in the design. Monograms with only two initials are a lot easier to read.


----------



## embe (Mar 8, 2021)

hemihampton said:


> is that the Sanduskey Cleveland Brewing Co or something else embe?


Pretty sure that name was mentioned, rings a bell for me.


----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## ArmyDigger (Mar 8, 2021)

Not the most interesting one out there but the only one I have on hand at my current location that’s not in storage mind the dirtyness I found this last year on the banks of the lamprey river in NEWMARKET nh when they drained it to work on the dam where it had been underwater for the past 90 to 100 odd years


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 18, 2021)

Bump...


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 18, 2021)

Ok, I said bump.... but, I actually want to post another few pics on this subject...



Interesting about the first one (three pics) Henry Haurand, Plainfield, N.J. The monogram logo is CBW Central Bottling Works, not his initials. 

Next two pics are F.J. Smock & Co. Red Bank, N.J. He was smart and didn't try to get the F & J into the monogram (it would have been nearly impossible to understand)

next pic is a simple Phillip Muller, Hoboken, N.J. I really like his stylized but simply elegant P & M

Lastly are two pics Jens M. Jensen agent, Perth Amboy, N.J. a highly stylized crossed J's over M.. difficult to figure out

monogram madness in march! It's going to be awesome Baaaaby!
~Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 18, 2021)

ArmyDigger said:


> Not the most interesting one out there but the only one I have on hand at my current location


@ArmyDigger ! that's a beauty! Love the interwoven fancy block letters! and the color....! It appears to have that "milk bottle" pink tint! Hope to see it cleaned up..
Thanks for posting the pic!
~Fred


----------

